# super mack snow leucistic



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone just got a quick question for you 2day i was offerd a supermack snow leucistic i was told its 1 of 2 in the country does any one no if this is true as im gonna buy it and wanna make sure, Its a female when i buy it i will be planning on breeding it with a mack snow albino does any body no if anybody elso has produced the offspring from this? does anybody no what i would produce would it be a red eyed_______ something? maybe im way off the mark and somebody has produced these in england let me no please as i will be paying alot of money for the supermack snow leucistic and i dont want to pay it out and find theres loads of them thanks alot from jay.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

if by lueucistic you're talking about a super mack snow patternless, there already are several and many more will be coming this season, same for the super snow albino already were there last year and there will be many more produced this year. Can I ask what you' ll be paying, see if the price is a bit normal


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> hi everyone just got a quick question for you 2day i was offerd a supermack snow leucistic i was told its 1 of 2 in the country does any one no if this is true as im gonna buy it and wanna make sure, Its a female when i buy it i will be planning on breeding it with a mack snow albino does any body no if anybody elso has produced the offspring from this? does anybody no what i would produce would it be a red eyed_______ something? maybe im way off the mark and somebody has produced these in england let me no please as i will be paying alot of money for the supermack snow leucistic and i dont want to pay it out and find theres loads of them thanks alot from jay.


Well for a start, there is no such thing as a true leucistic leopard gecko, so it would be a patternless super snow.

Not really much interesting you can make with it in the first generation, certainly nothing "red-eyed" as it has no albino genes in it (unless it has unknown hets). All you can really do is cross it with more Macks (or super snows) or patternless, or any combination of the two (e.g. patternless Macks).


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Thought it would have a better chance if it had the RAPTOR gene in there somewhere um a red eyed super snow


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i no there is loads of mack snow albinos but are u sure there are loads of the super mack snow leucistic basicaly looks very similar to my blazzing blizzard, i was told it was one of 2 in the country not world breed by mark bell its around the 300 mark just under


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Faith said:


> Thought it would have a better chance if it had the RAPTOR gene in there somewhere um a red eyed super snow


I didn't know what he meant by red-eyed, but the only thing common to all 'red-eyed' traits (e.g. RAPTORs, red-eyed enigmas, the solid red eyes of albino super snows) is the presence of a strain of albinism.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> I didn't know what he meant by red-eyed, but the only thing common to all 'red-eyed' traits (e.g. RAPTORs, red-eyed enigmas, the solid red eyes of albino super snows) is the presence of a strain of albinism.


are they called red eyed super snows are they not called super raptors :? or am i thinking of something different lol


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Faith said:


> are they called red eyed super snows are they not called super raptors :? or am i thinking of something different lol


A super RAPTOR is a super snow RAPTOR (i.e. has the eclipse gene, and the lack of pattern, of the RAPTOR).

But all super snows have solid eyes, whether they have the "RAPTOR" eclipse gene or not. Non-albino versions have solid black eyes, albino super snows have solid red (or red-ish) eyes.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

so after that last post would i get something with red eyes from this mix as i thought or not?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> so after that last post would i get something with red eyes from this mix as i thought or not?


Errr no. Because the super snow patternless doesn't contain any albino (let alone "RAPTOR") genes.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just very baffold by genetics bought ron trempers book 2day il have to do some more reading then might be a bit more clued up.anybody got a super mack snow leucistic? where the best place to reserch genetics of leos


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ahhh ok i got it now lol was thinking that you were describing a full red eye super snow


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Faith said:


> ahhh ok i got it now lol was thinking that you were describing a full red eye super snow


Nah


----------

